# BackerBoard not flush with drywall at seam. Request Solutions



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

Mitch3GP said:


> All,
> 
> Thanks for the forum.
> 
> ...


TTT

I like option 1 

hopefully someone else will chime in


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm assuming you are tiling over the cement board... could you find a rounded end cap that handles that distance? I had the reverse issue (CBU an 1/8th thinner than the drywall), and in my case the tile with thinset almost made up the difference.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Grind it down and move on.


----------

